# Opinions wanted!



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

If you were to pick a cichlid in the 5â€


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Turquoise Severum! 

Fairly peaceful, very personable, and they can be stunning to look at: brilliant greens, blues, and reds.

-Ryan


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

RyanR said:


> Turquoise Severum!
> 
> Fairly peaceful, very personable, and they can be stunning to look at: brilliant greens, blues, and reds.
> 
> -Ryan


I appreciate the response but this cichlid can get up to 12 inches and I want to see what stays in the 5 to 8 inch range.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

any dwarf pike is cool. port cichlids, rainbow cichlids, archo. centrarchus has drastic color changes when in breeding dress. sajica, nanoluteus? less aggressive? keyholes? how bout some geophagas?? or gymogeos?
possibilities are almost endless, just depends on your tastes.
mike


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Rotkeil severums.

I've never seen, heard or spoken to anyone with one larger than 8". Mine is 8" TL and it's taken quite some time to get there - they go through stages of growing in length and then as that slows they start filling out.

You can check mine out in my vids and pics on my site:
www.fruityjuice.webs.com


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

My choice would be a Peacock Cichlid......Yellow Regal->>.... :thumb: ....Aulonocara Stuartgrantimalieri-- ( malieri island)- :fish:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> I've never seen, heard or spoken to anyone with one larger than 8".


There is an lfs a little ways away from me that has 2 that are at least 10 inches. Not trying to say that you are wrong or anything, just sharing that i've seen some monsters! I've never heard of them getting to much bigger than 8 either.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

^^ Can you get pics bud! I would love to see some big Rotties!! I'd love it if my Rotter gets that size, perfect excuse to get a 6ft .


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

A Black Calvus !!

My male is 6 inches, rules his half of a 125, and his color pattern is awesome.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hands down my Copadichromis melas Mara Rocks. Never seen a cichlid even compare to how beautiful he was. They look completely black in pictures, but from different angles you'd see all types of blue shimmers. He also had a little bit of white on the top of his dorsal which was cool too. I miss Tyrone (wife named him). At least I have one of his boys.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> ^^ Can you get pics bud! I would love to see some big Rotties!! I'd love it if my Rotter gets that size, perfect excuse to get a 6ft .


I'm either going there tomorrow or next friday, i'' try to remember to bring a camera with me.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I think I found something Iâ€™m going to give a try. Someone is placing an order for 8 of these for me and they should be here by next week.

Link >>> http://www.kim-jakobsen.dk/Artsbeskrive ... nglish.htm


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

*blairo1*

hey i went to that website u posted somewhere and i seen the rams you had. im getting ready to set up a tank for rams, can you tell me all i need to know to keep them plz.

thank


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice choice. I like my syno. eurpterus. I know they're catfish but when they're out of the caves they're hilarious. Swimming agaist the spray bar in my tank, playing tag and just chillin. I love synos.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

magnificent choice! maculipinnis (formerly known as ellioti) are absolutely beautiful fish!


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

My choice : Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lundu) hap ahli electric blue. Very brillant blue species. Have 2 of them


----------

